
Show HN: Landy – Machine Learning for Conversion Optimization - mrtsepelev
https://www.landy.io
======
skibaus
Can I do multivariate testing with landy?

~~~
mrtsepelev
The short answer is no. We're doing personalization instead of testing. It
means that we're applying machine learning pipelines to deliver the best
possible / most relevant content (page elements or landing pages) to every
single visitor. Like, for example, if a page with product-video works better
for people in the evening, and product screenshots works better in the daytime
- we'll find this pattern and deliver the most suitable version based on
visitor traits and behavior. While with testing approach usually only one
variation is a winner, with personalization approach - all variations are the
winners, cause they're working great for the specific group of visitors.

Regarding the question about multivariate - we're currently support only A/B
personalization (create few variations and we will show the most convertible
one) and Split URL personalization (when we're splitting traffic between
multiple landing page URLs)

